# Bleeding when I wipe myself?? UPDATED!!



## mummy2be123

Sorry to post this on here .. but I am soooo worried at the moment!

Last night I went toilet before bed and everytime I wiped myself there was blood .. bright red so I put a pad on in the night and I got up this morning there was nothing :happydance:

So I rang the EPU see if I could have a scan but they dont accept self referral so I went my doctors and told him and hes has referred me I have got a scan on wednesday at 10:30.

Anyway while I was out round town I felt fine! I come home there was a brown blob it looks like old/dry blood to be honest .. put a pad on for an hour an half theres not a patch of blood or anything.

Now everytime I wipe myself theres bright red blood.

Now last week I noticed blood over my bed from when I had slept but i didnt worry about it because id had no pain nothing when I wipe myself and nothing on my underwear either.

I've had a mild stomach ache im not sure if its nerves though. But is no pain a good sign?

I'm sooo worried ... i've done IC i got 2 great lines and a clearblue digital 3+ to ease my mind but HCG would still be detected for a while I have read so it was pointless :shrug:

I just need to wait for my scan wednesday now they've told me take it easy and rest i have been able rest today as my mums off work ... i just want wednesday hurry up now :cry:

xxxx


----------



## Geegees

Sending massive hugs. I hope everything is ok. Xxx


----------



## mummy2be123

Thank you :hugs: its just a waiting game for wednesday now!! xxx


----------



## daffire

I have been in your shoes twice and I also suggest asking for bloodwork if possible. Bleeding can be normal in some pregnancies. Good luck!


----------



## mummy2be123

They wont do bloods round here sadly i asked before when I thought i was having a chemical! Thank you! I hope its just normal with my pregnancy xx


----------



## Minivan

I feel for you. I am a few weeks behind you, just newly pregnant and have been going through a similar thing. Wednesday will be here soon, then you be able to see what is going on. Good vibes to you!


----------



## mummy2be123

Thank you mini! Sorry to hear you've been going through the same thing.

As of yet ive just had a stomach ache but i think its nerves at least i hope it is ... i just hope no pain is a good sign !!! 

Wednesday hurry up :( 

xx


----------



## lylasmummy

:hugs: no pain is a good sign. I hope Wednesday comes round sharpish for you xx


----------



## vanbabybump

I have read that you can have spotting any time during the first 12 weeks of pregnancy and my doctor confirmed this. Just as long as it is not heavy or you are not getting severe cramping or pain, it is prob just all part of this baby's manufacturing! Good luck!


----------



## mummy2be123

Thank you i thought/hoped no pain is a good sign thanks for all your supportive replies thats one thing i love about this forum :flower:

Now only problem is my nan is watching my son for me on wednesday and my grandad is taking me. My other grandad is in hospital so do i tell them im going visit him or tell them im going about this .. as they dont know im pregnant and will give me ear ache about it :blush:

I've just got a mild stomach ache ATM fingers crossed its just nerves. I'm really hoping everything is ok xxx thanks for all your replies again

I'll update wednesday when i finally know tomorrow is going be sooo long :dohh:

xxx


----------



## Tracyface

The problem is when you notice spotting you're looking for every little bad sign, every little ache, every little pain!! 

I had spotting and realise it only happens when I go for a number 2 (sorry tmi!) and hope it's just me straining (going to have a scan on thursday). 

Like the girls said, as long as you're not double over in pain and passing clots, then all should be fine, perhaps you just have a haematoma? 

Fingers crossed for you hun, stay positive, I know it's hard, but it's the best thing! xx


----------



## RoseyCheeks

Heya mummy2be, I've posted similar today but unfortunately I've had bad pain with it so much so I was in bed all weekend :( tbh i wasnt that wortied about havin blood in with my dcg and neither was the doc as it is fairly common but he was concerned about the pain I've got the EPU phoning me tomorrow to arrange a scan. I hope it's goes well Hun xx sendin best baby wishes to u xx


----------



## AliciaDA

I had some bleeding when I wiped a week ago, but it was darker blood and didn't happen again. I read as long as there isn't really bad cramps involved, it's normal. So I know I put my mind at ease when I start to freak out but have no pain etc, so I calm down. Hope everything is OK, let us know what happens on Wednesday!


----------



## Tonka106

Hoping wednesday goes well for you, good luck :flower:


----------



## mummy2be123

Thanks everyone for your supportive replies! I'm trying to think as positive as I can I am SO SO nervous !!!!

I'm still bleeding but its just when I wipe myself its bright red it doesnt seem to go on my knickers only the once ive had it so I am going ask about that.

RoseyCheeks I hope you get your scan at the EPU asap I will be thinking of you and keep us all updated :hugs: its horrible 

Will update on wednesday when I know either way. xxxxx


----------



## mummy2be123

Sorry I forgot to put I hope your pain eases soon Rosey :( xxxx


----------



## susan36

hey the spotting can be normal iv had it at 6 weeks and everything is fine . good luck for wednesday :hugs:


----------



## mummy2be123

Thank you Susan! I feel more hopeful now others have had bleeding and everything was fine xx


----------



## mailcmm

I am going thru the same thing. Started bleeding on Friday. Went for an U/S but am only 4wks so they saw nothing. They did blood work and luckily my numbers are doubling. I wish I was just spotting, but unfortunately am having a light period... cramps and all. This is so nerve racking. I wish nothing but the best for you. Hope this all turns out ok for the both of us.


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Don't stress to much. I had bleeding for the last two weeks. I had a scan one week ago and they just saw the sac. Today I had another scan and they saw a healthy 6 week baby growing inside me. The bleeding is just starting to subside. Just relax as much as you can and don't lift anything heavy. Hope everything goes well for you on Wednesday


----------



## libbylou

I hope all is well with you LO!

I've read that 1 in 4 pregnancies experience first trimester spotting/bleeding...but honestly it sounds like that number is a lot higher!
I did have brown spotting from week 6-7.
A friend of mine had a massive gush of blood in her first trimester...they thought they lost her LO as they couldn't find him on the u/s. Did another u/s a week later and there he was, growing away! (he's almost 5 years now!)
Its not always bad news :hugs:


----------



## mummy2be123

mailcmm said:


> I am going thru the same thing. Started bleeding on Friday. Went for an U/S but am only 4wks so they saw nothing. They did blood work and luckily my numbers are doubling. I wish I was just spotting, but unfortunately am having a light period... cramps and all. This is so nerve racking. I wish nothing but the best for you. Hope this all turns out ok for the both of us.

I hope you get some answers soon its horrible isnt it :hugs:

So I am still bleeding and last night when I went bed I put a bad on and there was a patch of blood on it this morning so i took it off. I have had no blood on my underwear all day just blood when I wipe myself and its bright red like a period (sorry for all the TMI!)

This afternoon I had to lye on my bed I was crying in agony with my stomach its since eased but I am still bleeding. I'm more worried because last week when I slept I woke up the day after and I had blood all over my bed but I was not worried because I didnt have any pains :cry:

I am sooo freaking out .. I just need to know either way now.

I've had my ex boyfriend texting me hes threatening to take me court over our son (great timing) when he knows I am bleeding and he doesnt even care. My mum has managed to get tomorrow off as well so shes losing out on 12 hours pay but I havent got go the scan on my own :happydance:

I will update tomorrow as soon as I know either way. I just hope its good news! 

xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww im sorry your having such a rough time and i hope all goes well for you at your scan tomorrow. Sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## LilianA

Im sorry your going thru that hun. I am too. I had spotting for two days over the weekend and its back today :( I am waiting for my scan this friday. I hope everything turns out great for you. NO pain is a very good sign and it doesn't sound like alot of blood and I've read a lot of good endings to similar situations so don't worry too much :hugs:


----------



## mummy2be123

Thank you for your lovely replies and all your support! xxx

I hope friday hurries up for you Lilian i really do waiting 48 hours has been bad enough (well I will of waited 48 hours lol). I am soo nervous I had pains earlier i was crying and its hard because ive got a 9 month old son but my mum has been fantastic. I hope your spotting stops soon and both of our scans go ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## cl2010

Good luck 2mo hun x


----------



## Reno

I had brown spotting last week and got an appointment for a scan this thurs. Had red bleeding on sunday and went straight to hospital and after a few hours eventually saw the gynaecologist. Had a scan and saw the tiny flicker of a heartbeat. Had an internal examination and it turns out I have erosion on my cervix, just caused by hormones! Should clear up on its own! I was told not to worry unless I fill a pad in an hour!

Its very scary, but dont worry unless you are in a lot of pain!


----------



## mailcmm

mummy2be123 said:


> I hope you get some answers soon its horrible isnt it :hugs:
> 
> So I am still bleeding and last night when I went bed I put a bad on and there was a patch of blood on it this morning so i took it off. I have had no blood on my underwear all day just blood when I wipe myself and its bright red like a period (sorry for all the TMI!)
> 
> This afternoon I had to lye on my bed I was crying in agony with my stomach its since eased but I am still bleeding. I'm more worried because last week when I slept I woke up the day after and I had blood all over my bed but I was not worried because I didnt have any pains :cry:
> 
> I am sooo freaking out .. I just need to know either way now.
> 
> I've had my ex boyfriend texting me hes threatening to take me court over our son (great timing) when he knows I am bleeding and he doesnt even care. My mum has managed to get tomorrow off as well so shes losing out on 12 hours pay but I havent got go the scan on my own :happydance:
> 
> I will update tomorrow as soon as I know either way. I just hope its good news!
> 
> xxx

I hope it goes ok. My numbers are doubling but low. I am still not soaking thru a pad but have bright red blood and cramps. Still only 5 wks though so will be awhile til I get a scan. I am terrified. My mom doesn't work so at least I can be in bed. I have 2 kids 9 and 8 and a ******* ex as well. I feel your pain. I have high hopes for us. :hugs:


----------



## mummy2be123

Soo just an update ...

My bleeding is getting a lot worse a lot brighter and more ... I have just lost loads of blood clots and I am in pain again.

I already i know im having or I have had a miscarriage I am so gutted just got wait for it to be confirmed tomorrow. xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

I am so so sorry hun....thinking of you xxx


----------



## mailcmm

Oh hun don't give up yet. I was positive I had one this morning. But went to the dr and my numbers went up. Hang in there and wait for the dr. Hope all is well. I'll pray for you.


----------



## mummy2be123

Thanks I am sooo fed up argh !!! EPU messed me about today about getting in a day earlier they said they could get me in if my doctor referred me so he rang .. still didnt get me in so ive got do the waiting game now.

Gut feeling is a miscarriage and my ex/babies dad doesnt even care I am in pain /upset as well as looking after our son !!!! Roll on tomorrow, xx


----------



## mummy2be123

mailcmm said:


> Oh hun don't give up yet. I was positive I had one this morning. But went to the dr and my numbers went up. Hang in there and wait for the dr. Hope all is well. I'll pray for you.


Thank you but I think deep down I know I am having or i have had a miscarriage which I am absolutely gutted about I wanted this baby even though the baby was not planned it doesnt matter.

My ex boyfriend/babies dad wanted me have an abortion which I dont believe in them and I would never have one but at least I know I give my baby every chance I just dont think it was meant to be. :cry:

Counting the hours down for it to be confirmed tomorrow now! 12 hours and counting i wish it would hurry up :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

:hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

mummy2be123 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Oh hun don't give up yet. I was positive I had one this morning. But went to the dr and my numbers went up. Hang in there and wait for the dr. Hope all is well. I'll pray for you.
> 
> 
> Thank you but I think deep down I know I am having or i have had a miscarriage which I am absolutely gutted about I wanted this baby even though the baby was not planned it doesnt matter.
> 
> My ex boyfriend/babies dad wanted me have an abortion which I dont believe in them and I would never have one but at least I know I give my baby every chance I just dont think it was meant to be. :cry:
> 
> Counting the hours down for it to be confirmed tomorrow now! 12 hours and counting i wish it would hurry up :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Well I wish you nothing but the best either way. Keep me posted. Dad sounds like an a** pardon my stars!


----------



## mummy2be123

Soooo I had my scan today!!!!! BAD NEWS :(

The fetus is measuring 6 weeks with no HB my bleeding is worse like a period bleed and ive got go for a re scan next friday but they said basically looks liked a failed pregnancy xx

BUT .. I think my dates are wrong I need your opinions please!!

My last period was 6th july .. which means I would of been due 6th august now 6th august came and went no period! So I tested everyday and i got a :bfn: and on my birthday august 20th i got a :bfp:

Now I dont know the date i conceived but it took a long time to get a positive 1 month 2 weeks ... I know it can and does happen but I am wondering say I may of conceived on 3rd august and my period was due 6th august (for example)

My dates are/were 7 weeks 4 days today and I did that from my clearblue digital I know they arent accurate but just as a rough guide i stuck to that and the baby is measuring 6 weeks with no heartbeat I have to go back for a re scan next friday .. they said it does not look good and i will most probably pass the baby naturally.

Now I know im clutching at straws but could i of concieved late and infact the dates from today are correct?!

thanks xx


----------



## kat2504

I'm so sorry for your loss. It doesn't help that you knew it was coming anyway, its still a huge disappointment and shock when you get that bad news.
Hopefully it will pass naturally for you between now and next Friday and you recover quickly without needing hospital treatment.
Best of luck for the future and hope you have some good support at the moment.


----------



## mailcmm

mummy2be123 said:


> Soooo I had my scan today!!!!! BAD NEWS :(
> 
> The fetus is measuring 6 weeks with no HB my bleeding is worse like a period bleed and ive got go for a re scan next friday but they said basically looks liked a failed pregnancy xx
> 
> BUT .. I think my dates are wrong I need your opinions please!!
> 
> My last period was 6th july .. which means I would of been due 6th august now 6th august came and went no period! So I tested everyday and i got a :bfn: and on my birthday august 20th i got a :bfp:
> 
> Now I dont know the date i conceived but it took a long time to get a positive 1 month 2 weeks ... I know it can and does happen but I am wondering say I may of conceived on 3rd august and my period was due 6th august (for example)
> 
> My dates are/were 7 weeks 4 days today and I did that from my clearblue digital I know they arent accurate but just as a rough guide i stuck to that and the baby is measuring 6 weeks with no heartbeat I have to go back for a re scan next friday .. they said it does not look good and i will most probably pass the baby naturally.
> 
> Now I know im clutching at straws but could i of concieved late and infact the dates from today are correct?!
> 
> thanks xx

Stranger things have happened. Maybe you were wrong. I hope that your next scan is good. Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you. I go to the dr in 2 hours and am a total nervous nelly. I can't get a scan yet. on 5 weeks.


----------



## Coleey

Sending loads of hugs! :hugs: I really hope everything is okay xx


----------



## mummy2be123

Thanks for both of your replies. I'm still hoping my dates are wrong and maybe i concieved late days before my period was due in august which is why i didnt come on my period and i got a late positive ... and my dates today are correct (6 weeks) and I could eventually see a HB next week.

I hope everything goes ok for you at the doctors mail and I hope you get some answers soon, good luck, and thanks for your support, i hope everything goes ok xxx


----------



## mummy2be123

Coleey said:


> Sending loads of hugs! :hugs: I really hope everything is okay xx

Thank you! I'm clutching at straws but if I maybe concieved later my dates today could be right :flower::hugs: xxx


----------



## Coleey

Sending loads of hugs! :hugs: I really hope everything is okay. Will keep you and your baby in my prayers xx


----------



## mummy2be123

Also I put myself as 7 weeks 4 days today from my dates so I would only be 10 days out if todays dates are correct .. fingers crossed though :) thanks for all your support xx


----------



## Coleey

It's hard to pinpoint conception, so fingers crossed. Are you still bleeding? xx


----------



## mummy2be123

Yes I am still bleeding and its more of a period type sorry for the TMI and I also lost clots last night too but im still being a little hopeful xx


----------



## mailcmm

I have had clotting too. Er dr didn't seem concerned. Said each woman is different. I am really pulling for you.


----------



## mummy2be123

Thank you mail ! I've just got to keep checking for blood and if I pass the baby naturally now but ive still got a tiny bit of hope for next friday ive got everything crossed xx


----------



## mailcmm

mummy2be123 said:


> Thank you mail ! I've just got to keep checking for blood and if I pass the baby naturally now but ive still got a tiny bit of hope for next friday ive got everything crossed xx

Good for you. We need to stay positive. It's the only way we will make it through this. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## susan36

Im sorry abt your scan today .but scans have been wrong b4 .ill keep my fingers crossed u see a healthy bean at ur next scan x


----------

